# Recommend this?



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Puppies for Sale - California German Shepherd Breeders

How many of you recommend this website?


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Front for puppy mills/puppy brokers. Same website exists for just about every State in the States, and all sort of breeds, so you are sure to get a hit no matter what type of breed you are looking for, no matter in what area. 

There has been previous discussion on this type of selling. Specific question and some answers start here in this trhead:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ngs-look-responsible-breeder.html#post4262618


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lobobear, you have been on the site long enough to start learning about the TYPES of GSDs and read the info on what to look for in a breeder instead of just throwing out webpages You have the advice you need about going to dog events etc. and really learning something about the breed. 

Lets have you do some homework. Compare and contrast German Showlines / American Showlines / American "pet" lines / West German working lines / East German (DDR) dogs / Czech dogs. / Belgian dogs - bring up some characteristics of each type. This is a high level question for you. Not a chance to slam different lines but what might distinguish dogs of the various types?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Nancy, you have been here long enough to know what is and is not a good/bad breeder, by now, you shouldn't have to ask.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Not that it's really relevant but had to ask. Did you see "Brandi" the black and tan "all German Shepherd" for $1725.00?

Click on her and look at the other pics. All German Shepherd? Just curious.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Lobo, I have a problem with a 'company' of any kind that will not provide an actual street address. Exactly where (besides California ??) are they located?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Click on the link I provided and see where else they are - they are all over the place!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Why do you keep posting threads like this? Is it because you're looking for a dog from them? Or are you trying to be educational?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

To be fair, I didn't dig deeply into their website, but right away a big, red flag would be the *ADOPT ME NOW* button. 
It indicates that they do not care who adopts their puppies. A good breeder would carefully screen a potential owner.
My GSD came from an individual who no longer wanted him, so I didn't go through a breeder, but have experience buying a purebred Siamese from a breeder. She asked a LOT of questions about how this kitten would be raised, what it would be fed, where it would be kept (indoors or out) as well as my feelings about certain vaccinations. Wanted to make sure I would have enough time to spend with him. How many other cats and other pets in the household. So it was a very detailed screening and I was thrilled that she cared enough to ask these questions.
Any excellent breeder of puppies should care enough to ask some questions too.
I would stay far, far away from these types of "breeders"!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree with Nancy, you have been here long enough to know what is and is not a good/bad breeder, by now, you shouldn't have to ask.


Agree with this. I usullay do not reply on most of her threads. But she keeps asking the same questions, tossing out breeders etc. Been doing it over and over again. 

Lobo either you are really obsessing over this or you are not really serious?


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

If you don't buy from a reputable breeder, (which as others have stated, you should be able to tell the difference being on this site for so long) I would highly advise going with a rescue.

For one thing, buying from a reputable breeder that works to better the breed and performs health and temperament tests is WELL WORTH the money, even just for the opportunity to have the odds of good health and temperament as much in your favor as possible, possibly saving further vet bills and heartache.

Otherwise, rescuing is great too! My own dog is a rescue and I wouldn't trade him for the world! If you live in California there are so many great german shepherd rescues where you can find purebred german shepherd puppies looking for homes. I would highly recommend going that way instead of looking at a site like this where you will likely be supporting careless breeding and possibly puppy mills.  

Especially if you look at a breed specific rescue, they are often willing to discuss any questions you may have and really help to match you with a dog that will fit your lifestyle and personality. 

If you are on the fence about whether or not you are ready for a dog, they can help you figure that out as well. Although if you are not really serious or ready for a dog, please don't waste their time, or waste a dog's chance of finding a good forever home on the first try.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> Why do you keep posting threads like this? Is it because you're looking for a dog from them? Or are you trying to be educational?


Educational that's all.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Lobobear, you have been on the site long enough to start learning about the TYPES of GSDs and read the info on what to look for in a breeder instead of just throwing out webpages You have the advice you need about going to dog events etc. and really learning something about the breed.
> 
> Lets have you do some homework. Compare and contrast German Showlines / American Showlines / American "pet" lines / West German working lines / East German (DDR) dogs / Czech dogs. / Belgian dogs - bring up some characteristics of each type. This is a high level question for you. Not a chance to slam different lines but what might distinguish dogs of the various types?


That's a good idea, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pretzels said:


> If you don't buy from a reputable breeder, (which as others have stated, you should be able to tell the difference being on this site for so long) I would highly advise going with a rescue.
> 
> For one thing, buying from a reputable breeder that works to better the breed and performs health and temperament tests is WELL WORTH the money, even just for the opportunity to have the odds of good health and temperament as much in your favor as possible, possibly saving further vet bills and heartache.
> 
> ...


Sometimes decisions are harder to make than seem to be.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Lobobear, you have been on the site long enough to start learning about the TYPES of GSDs and read the info on what to look for in a breeder instead of just throwing out webpages You have the advice you need about going to dog events etc. and really learning something about the breed.
> 
> Lets have you do some homework. Compare and contrast German Showlines / American Showlines / American "pet" lines / West German working lines / East German (DDR) dogs / Czech dogs. / Belgian dogs - bring up some characteristics of each type. This is a high level question for you. Not a chance to slam different lines but what might distinguish dogs of the various types?


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree with Nancy, you have been here long enough to know what is and is not a good/bad breeder, by now, you shouldn't have to ask.


 
Agree, take the initiative to do some of this research....you have been given the tools to do everything from knowledgeable members on this board. If you never try to understand what they're saying, then you won't get anywhere.


----------

